# Incontinence



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Just curious, is your girl spayed and if so when was she spayed?


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. She was spayed at 6 months old. Born April spayed in October.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I love this stuff, I've been using it for years. I can get it locally at my Tractor Supply Company. 



Nutri-Vet Bladder Control Chewable Tablet Supplement for Cat's and Dog's | Pet Food Direct


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

BK - I don't need it for Luce but I checked the link anyway. This stuff looks great! Good for spay incontinence as well as the elderly! If I meet someone who's dog has this problem I will suggest it. Thank you!


----------

